# SCARM users with Kato N Scale question?



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am using SCARM to document my layout and I cannot find a particular Kato item. It is a Kato N 20866-1 Unitrack Double Crossover. Does anyone know why it is not included in the library? Also is there a work around? Maybe using two turnouts?:dunno:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Total ignorance of Scarm Kato library, however,
if you did a work around, it seems to me,
you'd need 4 turnouts and
possibly a crossing for a double crossover.

Don


----------



## Robert_56 (Dec 20, 2010)

Scroll down the Kato N scale track list and pick WX310 #20-210. The Kato part number you list # 20-866-1 is for the V7 double crossover track set.


----------

